# Hublot fake or not??



## Sedrikdj

Hi need help!
I wont to buy this hublot but no papers its good replica or a original watch??
Thnks









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear

Fake cause you asked


----------



## Sedrikdj

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sedrikdj

100% fake?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Sedrikdj said:


> 100% fake?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why you say that?
From the limited poor photos it looks genuine to me.
I could not see anything glaring fake.
Compare it to this genuine:
Hublot Big Bang Evolution Black Magic 301.CI.1770.RX | Luxury Bazaar | www.luxurybazaar.com

We need better movement and dial shots (like in the link) to say genuine or Fake

Regards


----------



## Sedrikdj

Thnks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917

Fake is my thoughts


----------



## Sedrikdj

How you can know?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Sedrikdj said:


> How you can know?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1


----------



## Sedrikdj

??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sedrikdj

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sedrikdj

Please need help??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Sedrikdj said:


> Please need help??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Take it to an AD and you are in the know. Shouldn't it read Hublot Geneve on the rotor of the Big Bang chronographs ?


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

stuffler said:


> Shouldn't it read Hublot Geneve on the rotor of the Big Bang chronographs ?


Good point.
But not always - HUBLOT 4100:
https://www.google.com/search?q=hub...9OE4LbqxwIVSpMNCh24Cwjk#imgrc=cYavPzCMEij9HM:
a


----------



## philskywalker

hmmm I'm on the fence...


----------



## Sedrikdj

So what you say??
This watch don't have papers!
So its real?
Or a high quality fake? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richerson

Well the only odd thing I can say is the Geneve is missing off the face & the surrounds of the back case screws doesn't appear as well defined (sharp) but this could be the picture quality. 

Other than that everything else including the movement looks good. Best call up hublot & run the serial number to be sure.


----------



## Sedrikdj

Thnks
I go to hublot in my country and they tell me the serial number fit to watch!
Thnks all but the price is 7200$ its a good price for watch like this without papers?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Sedrikdj said:


> Thnks
> I go to hublot in my country and they tell me the serial number fit to watch!
> Thnks all but the price is 7200$ its a good price for watch like this without papers??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi
As I thought (felt) watch was genuine.
For value, suggest you do an advanced eBay search-->world wide = -->sold listings and you will see prices
a


----------



## Sedrikdj

I see but this watch don't have papers so i don't know how match? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Just match to that model.
Find same sold or offered as your model, with or without papers.
We (I) dont give evaluations or 'what its worth'


----------



## Richerson

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Just match to that model.
> Find same sold or offered as your model, with or without papers.
> We (I) dont give evaluations or 'what its worth'


+1


----------



## StufflerMike

Is there anything you can do yourself ?


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Fake.
Sorry


----------



## Paolo Russo

Hi thank you for your kind reply: My Aunt said to me that she always sent the watch to the factory to change the rubber belt and so on.. 
maybe the foto are not clear... or my Aunt was pranked.. but in a Shop? I have some doubt: but of course you are an expert, I don't even know it exist a couple of days ago... I think the best solution is to bring it to an official store and let them check it live, physically. just in case... 
sorry for my english,
thank you again.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Paolo Russo said:


> Hi thank you for your kind reply: My Aunt said to me that she always sent the watch to the factory to change the rubber belt and so on..
> maybe the foto are not clear... or my Aunt was pranked.. but in a Shop? I have some doubt: but of course you are an expert, I don't even know it exist a couple of days ago... I think the best solution is to bring it to an official store and let them check it live, physically. just in case...
> sorry for my english,
> thank you again.


Hi
I am pretty sure its a fake, but taking it to an official store is correct.

Please report back
a


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

I take it back.
It may be genuine, I looked more closely
Its quartz and I think is genuine

My apologies
a


----------



## love4watches

Is a genuine is the first generation quartz Hublot really nice I just had a chronograph quartz 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murokello

Paolo Russo said:


> Hi my Aunt gave me a couple of days ago this hublot: I don't know anything about and I discover this is a very valueble object. It's just that she bought it forty years ago and know she doesn't have any documentation to prove this is original. How can I do? Could you help me please?
> 
> View attachment 5354226
> View attachment 5354250


How did your aunt buy the watch forty years ago if Hublot was founded 1980?


----------



## Paolo Russo

Hi, very glad hear from you this is a genuine Hublot! It's so important for me: I would never be able to tell that to my Aunt!
Anyway thank you.

@murokello: you are right, I said "forty" just because my Aunt said something like that but probably she meant "many hears ago". I have to admit that she is a bit old and memory sometimes could mislead.

Given that this is a genuine Hublot, could you make an estimate of its current value?
Thank you again.
Paolo


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Hi
Yes my error 1st time
We do not give valuations here - sorry to that.
a


----------



## Paolo Russo

Horologist007 thank you, that's ok.
On Sathurday I'll take to an official vendor to ask for a certification. 
I would like to know from the factory if they know the exact year of production and give me an authenticity certification.

I'll come back with news 
Thank you again.
sincerely,
P


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Excellent


----------



## murokello

So did you get it certified?


----------



## Gunnar_917

murokello said:


> So did you get it certified?


Doubt it, happy to be proven wrong though


----------



## murokello

Gunnar_917 said:


> Doubt it, happy to be proven wrong though


I'm thinking the same.


----------



## Paolo Russo

Hi everybody,
I did send the watch to Hublot in Switzerland and they gave me a quotation for a complete treatment to make it quite brand new: 900 euro! They will change battery, screws, belt, polish up and so on. they would send me back with a new case and a one-year warranty. That prove the watch is genuine. 

Now, given that I want to sell it, the question is: it worth 900 euros? Could you help to decide or suggest me how to get a valuation?
Thank you in advance.
Paolo


----------



## JohnLT13

The Big Bang has a battery? I thought they were autos.

EDIT: wrong watch. Just ignore me.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

JohnLT13 said:


> The Big Bang has a battery? I thought they were autos.
> 
> EDIT: wrong watch. Just ignore me.


see post 24', different watch, same thread.


----------



## Paolo Russo

Paolo Russo said:


> Hi everybody,
> I did send the watch to Hublot in Switzerland and they gave me a quotation for a complete treatment to make it quite brand new: 900 euro! They will change battery, screws, belt, polish up and so on. they would send me back with a new case and a one-year warranty. That prove the watch is genuine.
> 
> Now, given that I want to sell it, the question is: it worth 900 euros? Could you help to decide or suggest me how to get a valuation?
> Thank you in advance.
> Paolo


Anybody could help me to have a valuation in order to know if the complete reconditioning worth it? 
horologist what do you suggest?


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Paolo Russo said:


> Anybody could help me to have a valuation in order to know if the complete reconditioning worth it?
> horologist what do you suggest?


Hi
Personally I "feel" that 900 Euros is mighty high for a quartz watch refurbishment.
Real value of this watch is the gold + a lesser % for the name Hublot. Realy its just a quartz watch.

That is just my humble opinion.
Maybe better to get a quote to sell it for the gold weight and forget the service?
adam


----------



## JohnLT13

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> see post 24', different watch, same thread.


See my edited post. I was thinking he was a troll looking to get a fake watch sold here.


----------



## Paolo Russo

Horologist, I agree with you.
The man of the shop who sent my watch to Hublot has the same dubt. I'll think about it.

Thank you for your support.
P


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Paolo Russo said:


> Horologist, I agree with you.
> The man of the shop who sent my watch to Hublot has the same dubt. I'll think about it.
> 
> Thank you for your support.
> P


Pleasure - A


----------



## LeonardB

Hello! Could anyone tell me if this is fake or not? I have only one picture, the seller says it's automatic and original. I found the similar model here: HUBLOT. A LIMITED EDITION STAINLESS STEEL OVERSIZED AUTOMATIC CHRONOGRAPH WRISTWATCH WITH DATE | SIGNED HUBLOT, GENEVE, BIG BANG, ASF-SFV, NO. 181/300, CASE NOS. 301 AND 655428, CIRCA 2008 | WATCHES & WRISTWATCHES Auction | 2000s, chronograph | Chris
Thank you!


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

High
Photo is nearly impossible to tell anything, but from what little I can see it looks fake to me
Screws look wrong, dial looks wrong, numeral font etc date window tiny, and strap looks fake
The counter at 9 should have a hand i.e, should be a counter yours appears just a picture

With that photo, I believe a fake!


----------



## LeonardB

Thank you!
I thought the same...for 50Euros...


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

LeonardB said:


> Thank you!
> I thought the same...for 50Euros...


Now - you tell me that!!!


----------



## LeonardB

I wanted to know your opinion without knowing the sell price because it was real cheap. Thanks again!


----------



## StufflerMike

Thread closed.


----------

